# Minimum rooster time for fertile eggs



## Frank_ (Mar 27, 2021)

Technically we can’t have roosters in our neighborhood, but one of our neighbors somewhere had one for about a week and nobody cared. I want to know how soon after I put a rooster in with my hens and for how long after I take him out will I get incubator ready eggs?
Thanks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's been reported that hens will lay fertile eggs for up to six weeks after a rooster has bred them.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Yes to what Robin said. But if were doing this for hatching/incubator use and to get the best hatch possible, I'd put the rooster with the hens (how many hens do you have?) for several days, then after the several days I'd start collecting eggs for two weeks to put in the incubator. Those eggs that were far along in development in the hen's body when the rooster was first put with the hens may/would be past the time to be fertilized and will not hatch.*


----------



## Frank_ (Mar 27, 2021)

I have 8 hens that are getting down to about 4-5 eggs a day. So that sounds like a decent plan. Put the rooster in for 4 days. Then put eggs in the incubator for the next 2 weeks. Appreciate it.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Frank_ said:


> I have 8 hens that are getting down to about 4-5 eggs a day. So that sounds like a decent plan. Put the rooster in for 4 days. Then put eggs in the incubator for the next 2 weeks. Appreciate it.


*You're welcome and good luck.*


----------

